# Lakewood Colorado D&d Group Seeking Players



## Emirikol (Jun 30, 2004)

*Our D&D group in LAKEWOOD is seeking consistent players for our upcoming Hyborian campaign and for ongoing friendships.  We game on Friday nights about 2 times per month.

Inquires should be directed to:  jayhafner@lycos.com

Thanks!

Jay*


----------

